# Problème Bootcamp (hé oui encore 1 ^^)



## Raal (22 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Je viens de récupérer un Mac Pro 1.1 de 2008 OS X 10.7.5 et je souhaitais installer via bootcamp 4.0.4 un windows 7 (comme je l'ai fait sur mon imac sous Leopard).

Mais voila je rencontre le souci suivant.

1-
 je ne télécharge pas la dernière version dispo pour mon OS, BC est à jour.
 je sélectionne "installer ou supprimer Windows 7"
(ce sont les 2 seul options a ce niveau)

2-
je sélectionne le disque principal, celui ou OS X Lion est installer.
Je sélectionne "Créer une deuxième partition pour Windows" (seul choix possible à cette étape).

3-
Je sélection la taille de la partition allouée pour Windows (80Go), il reste 170 Go pour Os X
Je lance l'installation en insérant le DVD de Windows 7 (celui utilisé pour faire l'instal sur mon iMac).
Le partitionnement se fait et le Mac Pro redémarre, et la c'est le drame...
L'écran de démarrage alterne en la pomme, le symbole "interdit" celui du rond barré et celui du dossier avec le point d'interrogation. 

redémarrage forcé obligatoire et a ce moment la écran noir avec un message (type bios !!!) "not bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key". impossible de sortir de ce mode sans faire un arrêt forcé. Et le DVD Windows est bootable
redémarrage avec la touche "alt" et la je peux choisir mon disque système le HD recovery pour relancer la machine ou le DVD Windwos 7.
Si je choisi ce dernier j'ai le même phénomène 

4-
En relançant l'assistant bootcamp, je n'ai que celui décrit en 3- (pomme, rond barré et dossier ?)
Si je relance l'OsX, aucun souci.

5-
En relançant assistant bootcamp je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de "réunifier" le DD en une seule partition...

Je reconnais que je suis largué, cela dépasse mes compétences.

Info sur la machine:
Mac Pro 1.1
Processeur 2x2.66Ghz dual core intel xeon
Mémoire 5 Go 667 MHz DDR2 FB DIMM
Graphisme NVDIA GeForce7300 GT 256 MB
Logiciel Mac Os Lion 10.7.5 (11G63)

S'il vous faut plus de renseignements, pas de souci, je ferais de mon mieux ;-)

Si quelqu'un peut me dépatouiller avec ça ce serait super cool.


----------

